# Sweetney to start?



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/30020.htm


> CHARLESTON, S.C. — Knicks assistant coach Mark Aguirre, who's made Michael Sweetney his pet project, proclaimed the rugged power forward is an All-Star in the making.
> 
> After five days of training camp here, Sweetney appears to have the edge over veteran Kurt Thomas for the starting power forward job, but that ferocious battle will be decided during the eight-game preseason schedule.
> 
> "Sweetney's going to be one of the best power forwards in our conference," Aguirre told The Post. "There's no doubt in my mind. There's no stopping Sweetney. You can't stop Sweetney form turning into what he's ready to turn into."


i think its time for him to start, but i would have no problem with Kurt starting either.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

There is no question that Sweets offers a totally different package than KT....

I am a huge fan of Sweetney and I have to say Layden got that one right,much to my suprise...

A big factor on who shoud start is who plays the pivot for NY...If Vin starts,he would be our low post presence and KT is the guy who could see more time as the knicks would work the pick and role thru him

If Naz starts,Sweeteny would be the guy and he would be the low post presence ala Larry Johnson..Sweets has great hands and is impossible to move off the blocks..

Either way,its just a matter of time before Sweets is the starting power foward..


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> There is no question that Sweets offers a totally different package than KT....
> 
> *I am a huge fan of Sweetney and I have to say Layden got that one right,much to my suprise...*
> ...


Yea and he had him and the other 2 Knicks rookies rotting on the IR in place of Weatherspoon, Eisley, and/or Anderson.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

^ Yup, it's the classic irony of Layden. His best move was to end up in the lottery by failure. Then he insures his best move fails too.

If MSG were smart they'd sell little Layden voodoo dolls in the gift shop. The sales would more than make up for lost playoff revenue.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Seemed to slip my mind that layden had him on IR...

wow..even when layden is right he ended up dead wrong

thats not easy


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Thomas is better, but I'd rather have him as a backup center than cookie-dough Baker.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*KT is better defensively...*

...but Sweetney will block a few more shots and is much, much better offensively. He runs the floor better, has better hands, rebounds better, and has a much more rounded game than KT. KT is a bit better as a jump shooter but Sweetney will suprise those who have not seen him much. He, too, can also really shoot it out to about 18 feet.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

plus,you cant run the inside out game with KT...he is NOT a low post presence..He is a great pick and roll,but that doesnt open up the game for everyone else

As for KT playing center he is adaquate against nobodys..He gets good position,but thats where it ends...

KT is a hard nosed,good shooting power foward..As long as he doesnt play against a run jump athlete hes fine..


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> ...but Sweetney will block a few more shots


Shotblocking is so incredibly overrated. Thomas plays better defense. A block is a miss you personally alter, but what about shots that you make the other person miss without blocking their shot? Vince Carter blocks shots too, that doesn't make him a great defender. Bruce Bowen hardly gets blocks or steals, does that make him a poor defender? Statistically they are about even in the shot blocking department anyway, I don't get how Sweetney is a better shotblocker. KT is average, and Sweetney hasn't proven himself to be anymore than that.



> rebounds better


Maybe on the offensive end (partially because KT's shots are further from the basket), but I think Kurt gets better position on defense. 




> He is a great pick and roll,but that doesnt open up the game for everyone else


I only recall KT being a big pick and roll guy last year. He gets more inside offense than people give him credit for.



> As for KT playing center he is adaquate against nobodys..He gets good position,but thats where it ends..


Oh yes, I forgot how many somebodies there are in the east. Please. You're acting like anybody else on the Knicks could do better. Sweetney would get murdered at center. Nazr is allegedly a center and he gets murdered down there too. Thomas has done a respectable job against the likes of Jermaine O'Neal and Kevin Garnett, the only player that abused him was Kenyon Martin. *If anything Thomas is more suited to center BECAUSE he isn't as athletic as PFs* (Kenyon/Amare/etc)

Are you worried about Antoine Walker or something?



> KT is a hard nosed,good shooting power foward..As long as he doesnt play against a run jump athlete hes fine..


Because lard-*** Sweetney will play well against a run-jump athlete?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

rashidi,you are completlely manic,but you are great for the board..last year when everyone was down on sweetney being out of shape,you defended him..now that he looks really good and may start you call him lard ***..

if you dont think Sweetney is a far better reboiunder on the offensive end than KT,you arent watching the knicks.

KT and inside offense???Surely your jest

So you feel Ariza is completely over rated,baker will have a terrible year,and sweetney should not start as KT is a better player...

You sound alot like a certain GM who is unemployed


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> rashidi,you are completlely manic,*but you are great for the board*..last year when everyone was down on sweetney being out of shape,you defended him..now that he looks really good and may start you call him lard ***..
> 
> if you dont think Sweetney is a far better reboiunder on the offensive end than KT,you arent watching the knicks.
> ...


He is...?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> last year when everyone was down on sweetney being out of shape,you defended him..now that he looks really good and may start you call him lard ***..


I never said last year that he was going to be starters material early, or that he'd be a good defensive player. Way to side step my point though - who is the better defensive player at PF or C, unathletic KT or unathletic Sweetney? KT for both.



> if you dont think Sweetney is a far better reboiunder on the offensive end than KT,you arent watching the knicks.


I said defensive end. If you think I said offensive end, then you aren't reading my posts.



> KT and inside offense???Surely your jest


Considering Sweetney hit 23% of his jumpers last year and people are saying his mid-range shot will be a weapon, I find it hypocritical that people can't seem to remember his 02-03. The memory range of people on this board seems to only extend to 6 months.



> So you feel Ariza is completely over rated


Overhyped. There's a difference.



> baker will have a terrible year


When did I say this? Reading is fundamental. I said Baker is a horrible defensive presence at center, I have not said anything else about the rest of his game or this year.



> and sweetney should not start as KT is a better player...


Again, when did I say this? Put on your glasses you fogey. I said Kurt Thomas is better but he's more versatile off the bench because he can play the 4 or 5, while Sweetney can only play the 4. 

I hope you don't wonder why I have to beat my arguements to death on this board.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweetney is ATHLETIC..

i was dead wromg last year..you will see


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> If anything Thomas is more suited to center BECAUSE he isn't as athletic as PFs


looks like you are dead right.....



> Knicks undersized but ambitious.Thomas, Sweetney may start up front for defense-challenged Knicks despite giving up inches to opponents


nice call,Rashidi


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the reason people say he can shoot the mid range j is cause he did it consistently in college. you dont just forget how to do it.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKFan123</b>!
> 
> 
> He is...?


The man knows what he is talking about. Get a notebook youngster...


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

You haven't seen the stuff he writes, and trust me, I have more knowledge than your *** so don't call me a yuongster.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

So of your 33 posts, how many of them have been about me?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

probably 34


----------

